# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Tampilan web dirubah, mohon isi polling..

## beryl

Hallo,

Tampilan web KOI's sekarang telah berubah, mohon isi polling di bawah ini..
Jika "Baik" yg lebih banyak, maka tampilan akan tetap seperti ini hingga jadwal update berikutnya..  ::  
Jika lebih banyak yg "Buruk", maka terpaksa saya ganti ke tampilan yg lama lagi..  ::  

Salam,

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo tampilan bagus om cuman tombol quote, reply dsb apa ga kekecilan? kalo saya seh ga masalah udah tau letaknya dimana   ::   kalo di kantor saya bikin tombol segitu pasti pada pusing bapak2 dan ibu2 disini soalnya maklum udah 40 thn an keatas semua   ::   ataw di edit aja om tombolnya digedein dikit   ::

----------


## hankoi

hmmm  , ,,  tmbh baek sech  , ,  tapi gmn ea , , , jadi binun sendiri maw liad postingan baru ama lama, cos tanda postingan baru nya kurang tajem hehe.
Trus untuk font warna kekecilan kotaknya, intinya mgkn untuk yg skg lebih kekecilan, kan kasian wat yg pakek silinder Br0- wkwkwkwkwkwk :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## lukmannet

Sepanjang mengikuti script menuju lebih baik tentu saya dukung. Kita-kita tinggal menyesuaikan saja pada tampilannya, cukup baik kok, warna tambah ngejreng...    ::

----------


## TSA

Keren, berkarakter dan informatif

Tsa

----------


## koibito

*Tampilan over all sangat baik om Beryl.. Lebih lux dan layak untuk dipasangi banner.. Ayoo pasang banner yuuuk.. Plus fasilitas chat nya, bagus juga om..*  ::

----------


## koibito

Maaf ada satu lagi Om Beryl.. 
Ciri khas koi-s.org tolong jangan dirubah ya.. itu loh om yang paling bawah di kiri, *user yang sendang online*.. Please jangan di rubah ya om..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> hmmm  , ,,  tmbh baek sech  , ,  tapi gmn ea , , , jadi binun sendiri maw liad postingan baru ama lama, cos tanda postingan baru nya kurang tajem hehe.
> Trus untuk font warna kekecilan kotaknya, intinya mgkn untuk yg skg lebih kekecilan, kan kasian wat yg pakek silinder Br0- wkwkwkwkwkwk :P  :P  :P  :P  :P


iya masih belum familiar ama itu yang kiri simbol apa aja

benerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

terus kadang gak pas di satu halaman yah displaynya jadi mesti scroll kiri dan kanan

----------


## h3ln1k

lama2 ntar kan biasa om dodo   ::

----------


## boby_icon

trial dulu 4 hari, pertama rasane aneh...
eh sekarang dah biasa, jadi bagus lah   ::  

hehehe tadinya mo click buruk  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Untuk tampilan BAGUS om ...

Kekurangannya sama dgn yg diutarakan superHan, rada bingung untuk bedain mana postingan yg udah pernah dibaca dan mana yg belum dibaca (baru).

----------


## wawan

Bagus Pak....
Makin berwarna....
Memang perlu sedikit waktu untuk penyesuaian... biasa perubahan.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abahnasr

makin ok..
maaf kalo gak salah sih di setiap posting gak ada waktunya... bisa gak di tiap posting, tercantum tnggl dan jam posting...

----------


## dattairadian

> makin ok..
> maaf kalo gak salah sih di setiap posting gak ada waktunya... bisa gak di tiap posting, tercantum tnggl dan jam posting...


??
bukannya ada di kanan pojok atas di setiap kotak per posting?

----------


## abahnasr

maaf om datta, d kom sy cuma tertulis 7 aja... gak tahu kalo d t4 laen..
makanya sy gak pernah tahu kalo posting itu udah lama ato baru..

----------


## dattairadian

::   ::   ::  
Coba bapak lihat di pojok kanan atas pada kotak pada tulisan yang baru saja bapak kirim. Disitu tertulis : *Posted*: Sat Jan 03, 2009 6:20 am

----------


## abahnasr

mungkin kom sy gakbisa nampilin waktunya kali.. emang gak ada om... yg ada waktunya cuma angka 7... apa karena sy belom dapet ID kali ya?/?  ::

----------


## dattairadian

wah, kalo ini mungkin mesti om beryl yang bisa menjelaskan...

----------


## abahnasr

ok dech om datta, makasih ya... mohon bantuannya...

----------


## hadi SE

bagus bro......... selangkah lagi maju kedepan........................hehehheheheheh

----------


## riderman

Tampilan baru sih gak ada masalah, cuma beberapa thread yang sudah saya bookmark jadi tidak bis diakses karena dulu menggunakan koi-s.org/viewtopic sekarang jadi koi-s.org/showthread. terpaksa harus nyari dari awal lagi

----------


## sa3o

baik, awalnya memang kurang nyaman tapi sekarang sudah terbiasa. Ditunggu jual-beli-lelang-nya dibuka kembali om  ::

----------


## dickytob

wakakaka OOT nih

----------


## repak69

baik....

mudah2an makin improve, dan friendly for user pastinya....

----------


## bobo

masih banyak yang belum di explore lagi om beryl

----------


## Glenardo

1 postingan hanya bisa muat 3 gambar. Lalu bagaimana jika membuat keeping contest atau grow out? Semoga bisa di akomodir

Thanks

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Menurut saya sih lebih lebih bagus yang lama, lebih enak di mata.Terus topic di *new posts* yang muncul hanya beberapa topic terakhir saja yang dibatasi setelah jam 12 AM.

----------


## survive

tampilan bagusan ini cool cuman sudah kadung familiar sama yang lama
adaptasi lagi

----------

